# Problem with Mailman and Postfix



## Nokobon (Jun 17, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I just installed mailman on a FreeBSD 5.2.1 Server using Postfix as mailserver.

Now I am able to create new mailinglists and subscribe to them.
But when I want to post to the list nothing happens.

I think it's a problem with Postfix, as I found this in /var/log/maillog (domains and ip's modified):


```
postfix/smtpd[35957]: connect from *.server4you.de[62.75.*.*]                                                                             
postfix/smtpd[35957]: 2FBB6450D1: client=*.server4you.de[62.75.*.*]                                                                       
postfix/cleanup[35942]: 2FBB6450D1: message-id=<4C1A748E.8060902@my_address.de>                                                                  
postfix/qmgr[34430]: 2FBB6450D1: from=<me@my_address.de>, size=1317, nrcpt=1 (queue active)                                        
postfix/smtpd[35957]: disconnect from *.server4you.de[62.75.*.*]                                                                          
amavis[34211]: (34211-17) Blocked SPAM, [62.75.*.*] [92.72.*.*] <me@my_address.de> -> <list@my_domain.de>, quarantine: spam-pAZzw-y6CZZf.gz, 
Message-ID: <4C1A748E.8060902@my_address.de>, mail_id: pAZzw-y6CZZf, Hits: 8.907, size: 1317, 1137 ms
postfix/smtp[35943]: 2FBB6450D1: to=<list@my_domain.de>, relay=127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:9924, delay=1.2, delays=0.02/0/0.01/1.1, dsn=2.7.0, 
status=sent (250 2.7.0 Ok, discarded, id=34211-17 - SPAM)
postfix/qmgr[34430]: 2FBB6450D1: removed
```

list@my_domain.de: the maillinglist
me@my_address.de: the subscribed user, posting to the list

It seems, that Postfix is blocking the mail as Spam?

I don't know much about Postfix and have no idea how to fix this.
So I'd be really happy if anyone can help!

Thanks in advance,

Nokobon


----------



## hydra (Jun 18, 2010)

It is amavis who is blocking the message. Try to post the content of spam-pAZzw-y6CZZf.gz (it is located in the quarantine directory).


----------



## Nokobon (Jun 18, 2010)

Curiously I didn't found exactly that file in the quarantine-directory, but this one also belongs to a mail I wrote to the mailinglist:

```
Return-Path: <>
Delivered-To: spam-quarantine
X-Envelope-From: <me@my_address.de>
X-Envelope-To: <list@my_domain.de>
X-Envelope-To-Blocked: <list@my_domain.de>
X-Quarantine-ID: <9a3nw9YJct4W>
X-Spam-Flag: YES
X-Spam-Score: 8.907
X-Spam-Level: ********
X-Spam-Status: Yes, score=8.907 tag=2 tag2=4 kill=5 tests=[BAYES_99=3.5,
        FH_DATE_PAST_20XX=3.188, TVD_SPACE_RATIO=2.219] autolearn=no
Received: from my_domain.de ([212.204.*.*])
        by localhost (my_domain.de ([212.204.*.*]) (amavisd-new, port 9924)
        with ESMTP id 9a3nw9YJct4W for <list@my_domain.de>;
        Fri, 18 Jun 2010 09:39:30 +0200 (CEST)
Received: from *.kundenserver.de (*.kundenserver.de [212.227.*.*])
        by my_domain.de (Postfix) with ESMTP id 6CA05451DD
        for <list@my_domain.de>; Fri, 18 Jun 2010 09:39:30 +0200 (CEST)
Received: from [172.20.*.*] (*.de [193.23.*.*])
        by *.kundenserver.de (node=mreu2) with ESMTP (Nemesis)
        id 0Mh8wH-1OcWsS3ZK5-00Mz11; Fri, 18 Jun 2010 09:39:29 +0200
Message-ID: <4C1B22AD.3080203@tobix.eu>
Date: Fri, 18 Jun 2010 09:39:25 +0200
From: Nokobon <me@my_address.de>
User-Agent: Thunderbird 2.0.0.24 (X11/20100411)
MIME-Version: 1.0
To: list@my_domain.de
Subject: Test
Content-Type: text/plain; charset=ISO-8859-15; format=flowed
Content-Transfer-Encoding: 7bit
X-Provags-ID: V01U2FsdGVkX1/ZOGAFZuiIUQIDqDzxWmcDw1E/XymLkB7muE+
 rKQLusZhnniRQwFd/nwce9rYvmPlyEyyCwjcM1ylVGONIjsb5f
 QcxoEM/+zdH3FsglhV+7A==

Test-Message
```


----------



## hydra (Jun 18, 2010)

You are kinda brave. Tagging with score 4 and killing with score 5 ?


```
X-Spam-Status: Yes, score=8.907 tag=2 tag2=4 kill=5 tests=[BAYES_99=3.5,
        FH_DATE_PAST_20XX=3.188, TVD_SPACE_RATIO=2.219] autolearn=no
```

First of all, Bayes is ABSOLUTELY sure, this is spam and that is wrong. How did you train it ? Next, your Spamassassin version contains a bug because of which you received extra 3.188 points, read more here. Finally, TVD_SPACE_RATIO is triggered, because your test message is too short (and has no spaces well ). Fix the Spamassassin bug, retrain your Bayes and I think you should rise the scores.


----------



## Nokobon (Jun 19, 2010)

hydra said:
			
		

> First of all, Bayes is ABSOLUTELY sure, this is spam and that is wrong. How did you train it ? Next, your Spamassassin version contains a bug because of which you received extra 3.188 points, read more here. Finally, TVD_SPACE_RATIO is triggered, because your test message is too short (and has no spaces well ). Fix the Spamassassin bug, retrain your Bayes and I think you should rise the scores.



Thank you, hydra!
I don't really unterstand everything you wrote, as I never dealed with Anti-Virus programs on Servers (I'm not the one who set it up), but nevertheless it helped a lot 

So I can't really tell you something about the Bayes configuration...

How can I fix the SpamAssassin-Bug? Do I just have to change that file? (I didn't find it...)


----------



## hydra (Jun 19, 2010)

Either upgrade Spamassassin or follow the tips on the Spamassassin's news page. Read more about the tag/tag2/kill levels here. I would personally set up a higher gap between tagging and killing. More information about Bayes.


----------



## Nokobon (Jun 19, 2010)

Very useful links.
Thank you!


----------

